# Would you wear this?



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

I know there was a picture of similar/knitted item but this one is actually for sale.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Langhaar-Kid-Mohair-X-fuzzy-sweater-Catsuit-handknitted-black-schwarz-M-XXL-/361078372511?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item5411f2b89f


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

peppered said:


> I know there was a picture of similar/knitted item but this one is actually for sale.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Langhaar-Kid-Mohair-X-fuzzy-sweater-Catsuit-handknitted-black-schwarz-M-XXL-/361078372511?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item5411f2b89f


No I would be afraid someone would think I was a bear and shoot me. No way. :lol:


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

And I'm sorry to post this one but couldn't help it.
This sure will help with some shrinkage
http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-ANGORA-Williwarmer-Peniswarmer-Puh-Hodenwarmer-Billywarmer-soft-fuzzy-1-2-/361253985839?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&var=&hash=item92d29ce035


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

do you need to ask???? No.........although I like the colour!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh my not my style..


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

peppered said:


> And I'm sorry to post this one but couldn't help it.
> This sure will help with some shrinkage
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-ANGORA-Williwarmer-Peniswarmer-Puh-Hodenwarmer-Billywarmer-soft-fuzzy-1-2-/361253985839?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&var=&hash=item92d29ce035


It they kept it inside they wouldn't need a warmer. :shock: :lol:


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

peppered said:


> And I'm sorry to post this one but couldn't help it.
> This sure will help with some shrinkage
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-ANGORA-Williwarmer-Peniswarmer-Puh-Hodenwarmer-Billywarmer-soft-fuzzy-1-2-/361253985839?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&var=&hash=item92d29ce035


Oh funny.. I have seen these before. My aunt used to make them ... great practicial joke..


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

peppered said:


> And I'm sorry to post this one but couldn't help it.
> This sure will help with some shrinkage
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-ANGORA-Williwarmer-Peniswarmer-Puh-Hodenwarmer-Billywarmer-soft-fuzzy-1-2-/361253985839?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&var=&hash=item92d29ce035


No use for it, but I'd willingly knit them for 24 euros each! :twisted:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

peppered said:


> And I'm sorry to post this one but couldn't help it.
> This sure will help with some shrinkage
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-ANGORA-Williwarmer-Peniswarmer-Puh-Hodenwarmer-Billywarmer-soft-fuzzy-1-2-/361253985839?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&var=&hash=item92d29ce035


No use for it, but I'd willingly knit them for 24 euros each! :twisted:


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I think it needs a flower (lol)!!


----------



## Jean williams (Nov 11, 2014)

No!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks warm and the price is low for the amount of work involved; but NO, I wouldn't wear it---even to sleep in.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Yuk and double yuk.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Nope. Not even on a dare...sorry.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Not even if the devil's domain froze over!!!


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

H no!


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Definitely no!!!


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Definitely no!!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

For me that would be an instant asthma attack,so no thanks.


----------



## sweetnessprecious (Feb 2, 2011)

In Alaska this might be better than camouflage. Of course, a bear may want to mate with you. Up there is where you would need something warm to cover this much. Or, for a prop in a play might work. But to be seen in public could get you a white jacket with buckles in the back. LOL As far as the private part cover. Long johns keep everything warm and not near as much trouble to relieve yourself with them on. Kind of embarrasses me. I'm sure men would be embarrasses to use it in front of other men.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

peppered said:


> I know there was a picture of similar/knitted item but this one is actually for sale.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Langhaar-Kid-Mohair-X-fuzzy-sweater-Catsuit-handknitted-black-schwarz-M-XXL-/361078372511?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item5411f2b89f


Yes, when I visit one of the poles (not likely to occur) *and* someone deposits enough money in my bank account to pay for me to buy a new house (not likely to occur either) :-D Only then will I don this creation.


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

Heavens NO!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

peppered said:


> And I'm sorry to post this one but couldn't help it.
> This sure will help with some shrinkage
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-ANGORA-Williwarmer-Peniswarmer-Puh-Hodenwarmer-Billywarmer-soft-fuzzy-1-2-/361253985839?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&var=&hash=item92d29ce035


Why weren't these being modelled by anyone?? 😉


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

peppered said:


> And I'm sorry to post this one but couldn't help it.
> This sure will help with some shrinkage
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-ANGORA-Williwarmer-Peniswarmer-Puh-Hodenwarmer-Billywarmer-soft-fuzzy-1-2-/361253985839?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&var=&hash=item92d29ce035


What's really funny is the description says "new with tags". Because who would want a USED one! :shock:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

no


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

gapeach31781 said:


> Heavens NO!


You were so much nicer here than I was.


----------



## Frances14 (Aug 1, 2012)

She looks like a demented Gorilla, lol.

Jenny x


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

If you look through her listings, she has all sorts of knitted fuzzy things but the "model" does look wacky.
I wonder if she knits all or if it is done somewhere.
If people live in cold climate, they probably buy it to keep them warm but really, the suit could get you shot.


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

No way!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

No, definitely not!


----------



## kristinacavaz (Mar 4, 2015)

peppered said:


> I know there was a picture of similar/knitted item but this one is actually for sale.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Langhaar-Kid-Mohair-X-fuzzy-sweater-Catsuit-handknitted-black-schwarz-M-XXL-/361078372511?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item5411f2b89f


Hahaa is that a CAT suit or a *fat* suit..? :wink: (I shouldn't talk... )

That is a travesty to waste so much mohair on such an esoteric item. Perhaps someone in the show biz industry could find a use for it? Or- or- hey that looks fine for arctic wear maybe? other than that- perfectly useless.


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

BBatten17 said:


> What's really funny is the description says "new with tags". Because who would want a USED one! :shock:


Eeeeewwwww! LOL 
:lol:


----------



## Karenno1 (Mar 17, 2014)

i could think of better things to spend 440 euros on i think its ugly


----------



## sage river (Dec 10, 2012)

:thumbdown:


----------



## SuziAnne (Mar 2, 2012)

NO....


----------



## Sue Lynch (Jan 26, 2015)

Would not be able to stop sneezing if I wore this!!!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

No way would I wear it, but I think somebody would if they were freezing to death and was homeless


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

peppered said:


> And I'm sorry to post this one but couldn't help it.
> This sure will help with some shrinkage
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-ANGORA-Williwarmer-Peniswarmer-Puh-Hodenwarmer-Billywarmer-soft-fuzzy-1-2-/361253985839?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&var=&hash=item92d29ce035


So that wasn't a gun cover? I wonder what the neighbor must be thinking now?


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

no!! why would i? why would anyone?
Blessings


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

What a waste of time and money. Someone has too much time on their hands.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

LOL ya all are too funny !!! Nope I wouldn't wear it either.. and ladies there is a need for those umm other things .. Especially as gag gifts, I am sure if you made them, they would buy them. LOL


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Nope. Wouldn't wear it.

Hazel


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

Nooooooooooooo!


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

Carol J. said:


> What a waste of time and money. Someone has too much time on their hands.


Some people would wear anything. Anyway, how do they go to the bath room? No, I would not wear that.


----------



## cakediva (May 8, 2013)

110% but with some Spanks!!!!!


----------



## Dnorthrop (Feb 15, 2015)

Ewwww


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> Nope. Not even on a dare...sorry.


Ditto!!!!

Fiona. 😱😱😱


----------



## JoyEB (Nov 20, 2014)

It would make great pajamas in a place where the heat goes off routinely in the night. I lived in Chicago years ago and all the apartments were allowed to turn off the heat at 11 pm and then back on at 5 am. It got cold!


----------



## destimonahoward (Jan 23, 2015)

The only way I would wear that is if it was dead winter and my heater went out. Lol, Even then, I'd have to think real hard about putting it on.


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

My hot flashes would be in full steam...


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Even in the -40 weather in baren Alberta, with all the wrinkles of old age wanting to be hidden, and insecurities rampant.. I would DEFINATELY NOT spend my tiny pension on this outfit.. and I generally love handknit items!!! xo ws


----------



## Dnorthrop (Feb 15, 2015)

If I had a million dollars and was required to spend it the next 5 minutes would I buy, wear, or take that thing home.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

You have got to be kidding. I would be afraid that someone would shoot me too because it looks like a bear. Absolutely ugly. IMHO.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

If it was blue it would remind me of the cookie monster!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

no way :thumbdown:


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Oh my gosh it's a big foot siting !


----------



## SallyBC (Apr 21, 2013)

ONLY if I wanted to look like either BIG FOOT or a GORILLA!


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

If I had the money to through away and also was invited to a Halloween party.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh My - Interesting????


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Someone has too much time on his/her hands to be creating such interesting knit items. I could make a salacious comment about the second item, but I don't want to embarrass Admin and our readers.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

uh no, but then I live in Texas where we dress like cowgirls, lol


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No I would be afraid someone would think I was a bear and shoot me. No way. :lol:


Or Big Foot......LOL


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Maybe in Siberia???


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

No, it is very unflattering. Perhaps if it weren't in a fuzzy yarn - something sleeker. When I was VERY skinny back in college, I wore jersey velour jumpsuits (think Emma Peel) and didn't even need a girdle. So back in the day, I might have worn a sleek, black jumpsuit. But never this one.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Did you even have to ask.
Besides with shipping, we are talking $500.
Just think of all the yarn and patterns we could buy.


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

No


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Nope


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

uummmm I'm thinking that would be a NO!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

OH!
I Don't think so! :lol: :lol:


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

NO! I'm claustrophobic!!!


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Buy it, absolutely not. There are teenage kids that go to the conventions and dress in costumes. They make them themselves or by them online. I could seen one in it in maybe Chicago at the table and LARP gaming convention. I saw one girl dressed as the blue lady opera singer from 'The Fifth Element.' She did a fantastic job. The creator is 'talented.' I'd never come up with something like this,


----------



## lfitzie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'd have to lose 25 pounds first!!!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

lfitzie said:


> I'd have to lose 25 pounds first!!!


I hear black makes you look thin...LOL


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

U-G-L-Y!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Not even if my body looked good in it!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

hgayle said:


> Not even if my body looked good in it!


Same here!


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

How would you get out of the ugly thing if you needed to pee really bad? 
NO THANKS!


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

In a word NO!


----------



## boniellen (Sep 17, 2012)

not under any circumstances.


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Mmmmmm, no.


----------



## Mamainastitch (Feb 12, 2015)

Oh my goodness, thanks for the chuckle! Goodness gracious!


----------



## Mama Judy (Mar 12, 2015)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It they kept it inside they wouldn't need a warmer. :shock: :lol:


You are so funny but I agree.


----------

